# Tips for cleaning out roach tub?



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How do those of you with large roach colonies take care of cleaning them out?

I have a mixed colony of lobster and dubia roaches in a 25L RUB with vertical egg trays. They are breeding well and I now have lots of babies. There is a shallow layer of crushed Bakers dog biscuits at the bottom of the RUB and most of the nymphs are living in amongst the biscuit crumbs and poo.

This presents me with a problem when I want to clean them out, and also when I want to take out some babies to feed to my spiderlings. I can't easily separate the baby roaches from the crumbs and poo. 

Is it necessary to crush up the dog biscuits or could i just put them in whole? As well as the biscuits they get carrot and apple and some food leftovers like cooked potato or rice.

cheers


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Well what I do when they need cleaning is get another large container and put all the roaches in to that and yes this involves a lot of searching for little babies through the stuff in the bottom.

As for separating I use my mums pots from the kitchen the ones with the holes in for cooking veg and I put them in the top pot with the holes in and then all the tiny ones fall through the holes in to the bottom one.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

imginy said:


> As for separating I use my mums pots from the kitchen the ones with the holes in for cooking veg and I put them in the top pot with the holes in and then all the tiny ones fall through the holes in to the bottom one.


:lol2:I bet she loves you. I had wondered about maybe using a sieve, the poo and small crumbs should fall through leaving the babies behind.

Do you feed your roaches dog or cat biscuit? If so do you crush it up or leaved it whole?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2:I bet she loves you. I had wondered about maybe using a sieve, the poo and small crumbs should fall through leaving the babies behind.
> 
> Do you feed your roaches dog or cat biscuit? If so do you crush it up or leaved it whole?


Of course she loves me :flrt:

I don't use dog biscuits I just put my food in once a day but still after a couple of months there is still an inch of waste in the bottom.

I am pretty sure the roaches wont be able to eat whole dog biscuits though : victory:


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

imginy said:


> *Of course she loves me* :flrt:


Tell her what you do to her steamer and see if she feels the same way :whistling2:


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

Make a number of sieves with different sized holes.

make them from old buckets using drill bits of different sizes.

doing this will allow both cleaning and sizing


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

scroll to the bottom of this page

CARESHEET


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cheers : victory: I'll give that a try, I've got loads of plastic tubs here.


----------

